

HN Submit - Firefox add on that lets you quickly submit the page you're on - mschonfeld
http://svveetdesign.com/hn/

======
solipsist
Make it easier to post to HN and the quality of the submissions will
inevitably go down.

There are downsides to everything good in life.

------
japaget
I installed this on Firefox 3.6.x and couldn't find any changes to the Firefox
UI that would enable me to submit a page to HN. Would someone please explain
how to use this extension?

~~~
mschonfeld
The extension adds an item that reads "Submit to HN" to your context menu
(right-click).. Is it not visible for you?

------
sjs382
For Chrome:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chfagbibdlilfcjmil...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chfagbibdlilfcjmilebmcokmdmnabam#)

------
olalonde
There's also an official bookmarklet:
<http://ycombinator.com/bookmarklet.html>

------
mschonfeld
The reason we made this was because we hate using the bookmarks bar.. It takes
away valuable viewport space.. Cheers!

